# Air Leak



## peplow (Sep 6, 2005)

Has anybody got any knowledge on the most common place for air leaks on the E30. I believe that the problem is temperature related as it dies in the morning when cold starting until it has warmed up for a couple of minutes then all is fine. Must be an air leak of some kind but ive changed all gaskets although a dealer told me that the air intake is common to bowing/warping on them and advised for another gasket (2 in total) to be put on and some sealant to make sure. It cant be a rubber hose surely as this would not be temperature related and thats what this is, any ideas?

Many thanks


----------

